# Gave Ollie sedative before I groomed him today...



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Normally he still sits ok for a face washing and quick comb-out, but when it comes to any kind of clipping and snipping--no way. He has been becoming increasingly fearful--tembling, nipping, fighting to get away, etc. His vet gave me a sedative that they give fearful dogs for things such as grooming, thuderstorms, fireworks, etc. I gave it to him today for the first time before I gave him a full grooming. I have to say it was a big help. He was still aware enough of what was going on, but was calm. At one point was even sleeping! He STILL did not like me handling his front paws, but I got them done.

I have decided that next time I am going to bring him to the professional groomer. He is starting to look a little on the choppy side--I'm not a professional by any stretch of the imagination  He could use a good, professional haircut. I will probably give him 1/2 dose of the sedative before I drop him off. I'm going to call and discuss that with them--I'm sure it would be helpful and I'm sure other dogs must go in having taken it as well. And I will probably use it for the times at home when I have to trim up his pads, etc.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Pam, I think you did a super job on the grooming from what I can see via pictures :smilie_daumenpos: The more you practice the better you'll be and think of all the money you'll save from grooming at home! :aktion033: The more you groom him at home, the more used to it he'll be ! Good luck in any event, you're doing a great job!

Andrea


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Pam, I think you did a super job on the grooming from what I can see via pictures :smilie_daumenpos: The more you practice the better you'll be and think of all the money you'll save from grooming at home! :aktion033: The more you groom him at home, the more used to it he'll be ! Good luck in any event, you're doing a great job!
> 
> Andrea[/B]


Thanks--you're such a sweetie.

About me cutting his hair vs. a groomer...what I'm learning...cottony coats seem easier and much more forgiving than silky coats. Ollie's was cottony as a puppy and now has grown in much more silky (although he has a few cottony "areas" left). With silky hair--you see every little scissor clip! It's hard to do! ANd, of course, I do not have professional tools, either. Does anyone else find this with cutting silky hair? It's hard! I don't mind trimming up his paws/pads, belly, privates but as far as his coat--he IS looking choppy. I love that "perfect" look that he comes home with after the groomer! I have a good groomer who only keeps him about 1 1/2 hours...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to hear the sedative helped you get Ollie groomed! :aktion033:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Pam I think you do a fabulous job on Ollie, he always looks so well groomed and nicely clipped. I am interested to know how he was on the ¼ dose of the Acer, I find that just enough to calm Scooby during storms etc. although he seems to have gotten used to them now and I haven't used the Acer for a while, I did give him a dose on the 4th July when the fireworks were going, but that's all really for this year. He got through the storm season really well.
The reason I ask too is if you do give Ollie the half and take him to a groomer he won't be able to stand up on the table for the clipping if he is anything like Scooby was on the ½ pill, his legs just wouldn't hold him up at all, he just slept for hours. Also the effect was almost instant. Even with the ¼pill Scooby was sleepy for a couple of hours, perhaps Ollie's reaction may be different though.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm happy that the sedative helped lil Ollie!!! :aktion033: I'm so happy for both of you!!!! Hopefully, he learn again that grooming isn't that bad, especially when your mom take such good care of you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I have to sedate my little yorkie when I clip his toenails . I use Acepromazine which works great but does make him very sleepy. My other yorkie is scared to death of thunderstorms. The vet put him on Xanax which works great. It doesn`t put him to sleep like the other. Just takes the edge off. I really like it better than the Ace. They have just found that the Xanax works well for thunderstorms and fireworks. Maybe you would want to look into the Xanax if you don`t want him out of it.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I wonder how the groomer would do with out the sedative. Groomers sometimes have such a good calm demeanor about what they are doing that the dogs stay calm. And with out mommy around there is nobody to put on a show for. 

I know my Hemi always puts up a huge fuss for me snipping and crying and acting like the world is gonna end if try to trim his nails or his face. Pretty much all I can do is bath and blow dry. But for the groomer he's a little angel, and does whatever she wants without fuss as long as he can't see me. 

Maybe give the groomer the sedative to use if she needs it but let her try to groom him with out it? 

You know Ollie and you know what's best for him. It's just a thought.

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What a great idea to give a sedative before grooming, I never thought of that! Do they really make doggy xanax or is it just the smallest people dose?

Regarding the "choppy" look to his coat: I found that a pair of human hair thinning shears work great to smooth out the choppiness and help blend in. I would rather groom my dogs all the time, even with the fussing, than leave them at a groomer.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Maybe give the groomer the sedative to use if she needs it but let her try to groom him with out it?
> 
> Leslie and Izzy[/B]


THanks, Leslie. Only problem with that is that it takes time to kick in. You're supposed to give it to them an hour before you want them calm.

Janet...Ollie's reaction to the acer...I gave him 1/4 tablet and waited for a bit. Then took him upstairs to start clipping. He was STILL trying to get away from me. So I took him back downstairs and gave him another 1/4. That seemed to do the trick. And here's the cool thing. I split the session in two...first thing this morning he was still a tiny bit fiesty, but much MUCH better than w/ no acer. THEN I just took him back upstaris for session #2 and, even with the meds starting to wear off a tiny bit, he was even BETTER than this morning. No fussing hardly at ALL. I wonder if this morning showed him that it's not so bad after all. Hopefully I will only have to do this a few more times and maybe it can help him modify his behavior. That would be the best outcome!

About the xanax. I'm just going to take it slow and see how he's doing. If his anxieties seem to be increasing over time, I will go and talk to the behaviorist and I'm sure he will suggest some type of a med like xanax or prozac, etc. We'll see. I'm not going to think that far ahead yet. Whatever will help him be happiest and healthiest I'm all for it 100%!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've never had to sedate any of mine for grooming, but, I have used Acer for Lacie when we've had extremely bad thunderstorms.

Ollie always looks so cute.

I can tell you that I've found a lot of difference in doing a cut down on a Maltese vs a Lhasa or a Shih Tzu. The Lhasa and Shih Tzu hair has more "body" due to those breeds having an undercoat. So the legs, in particular hold their trim better after I've finished scissoring the legs. Maltese coats are "softer" and don't have an undercoat -- so not as much body. The legs look good when you fit do the scissoring but they flatten out quickly.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=436960
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linus has the silk/cotton coat, and it's definitely hard to cut. I got tired of paying $50 every 6 weeks, and started doing my own grooming this summer. I just use a pair of hair clippers, and cut on like a # 2 setting (so it's about 1/2 to 1 inch). I try and shape the sides of his face, but honestly, I've just let his beard and bangs grow b/c I'm afraid to tackle them. I leave his legs super fluffy too, and just trim the pads. It's not the greatest job, but it doesn't look bad. Plus $11 every 2 months for nails and ear hair is so much cheaper!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'd like to be sedated before going to MY hairdresser - the sight of my long hair , makes them want to start chopping like maniacs ( very traumatic ) . Sarah


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh that's interesting, I never thought of that. but I think just a few more times and then you wont need that. you did a great job. I say keep doing it yourself :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm glad to hear the Ace worked on Ollie. After trying it on Frosty when he got old and snippy I would be afraid to try it on Shoni. Frosty was groggy and couldn't stand up but got very vicious, attacking anything that moved. The vet said sometimes it works the opposite way it is supposed to...and it did!!! It was scary. :new_shocked:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I'm glad to hear the Ace worked on Ollie. After trying it on Frosty when he got old and snippy I would be afraid to try it on Shoni. Frosty was groggy and couldn't stand up but got very vicious, attacking anything that moved. The vet said sometimes it works the opposite way it is supposed to...and it did!!! It was scary. :new_shocked:[/B]


Oh gosh Dee poor Frosty, I wonder if he was afraid of the way it made him feel. Scooby is sooooo relaxed with it, but I don't give it to him often at all, this year he was really ok with the storms and they didn't seen to bother him at all so the less I have to use a sedative the better. 
How is Shoni coming along by the way, have I missed pictures? :biggrin:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i replied to his fantastic cut in your other thread.. :biggrin: but i wanted to add that massimo's coat is more cottony, and easier to cut and even out. you don't see much of the choppy scissor marks...... mini on the other hand...that's the exact reason i've decided to let her hair grow out!! her hair is soft and silky and show every little bit of the scissoring. but...she looks lovely long, so i'm just going to keep her that way. it's much easier to comb than to cut...so i opt for the combing...


----------

